# Direct result from being alone too long



## JOHNNY QUEST

I've been here by myself for 1.5 months now.. I wake up in the middle of the night and wonder where the future is taking me,,, Life alone sux...


----------



## MB

This is Just for You JQ ...

*MB*


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Thanks Bud... Its tough right now bro......


----------



## Don Smith

Hang in there JQ, things will get better.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I've been out and I been lookin.. But their all fat chicks.. I guess I'm just gunna play my guitar and Make stuff on my new lathe mill combo....

I found me a little sweety 4000.59 miles away on the net but I can't touch her....


----------



## troutredfish

Floatin Doc said:


> Hang in there JQ, things will get better.


x2...........now you can do what you want when you want. One good thing about the fat chicks...........It's winter time


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

troutredfish said:


> x2...........now you can do what you want when you want. One good thing about the fat chicks...........It's winter time


 LOL....


----------



## fishingtwo

Hang in there JQ, I can relate and wish you the best.


----------



## weimtrainer

Years ago at 35, I decided to "stop looking" and just do what I wanted. Worked during the day, went to the beach, fished and played my guitar all over, was having a great time just me and the dog. Then out of nowhere, here she came. Been married 14 years, we go fishing, to the beach, I still play my guitar and have 2 dogs. 

Point being...stop looking, don't "settle" and do what makes you happy, she'll come along.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Same here man! Kept trying to make the wrong ones work, they all had too many issues with the way i like to live, without much planning or structure all the time and i love to fish. Anyway, i just gave up and figured id just sit back at the house and play my guitar and quit going outto the bars and wasting my money and having close calls with DWIs and bar fights and one day my buddy and his girl came over with the girl ive been waiting for. Hang in there ro, time will do its thing


-mac-


----------



## MB

Here's the perfect song for you Randall ..... and others here that are lonely this Christmas.

BTW: This is a Christian Band from the 90's I recently heard for the first time. " Where was I ??? "

Whiteheat: Find A Way

Welcome to my mind, please don't be unkind,
God knows what you'll find, 'cause what I'm feeling isn't clear,
Lately, it's been hard living here,
Every day's the same; maybe I'm to blame,
Am I too afraid to change, too afraid to dream anymore?
I just don't know what I am fighting for.

Gotta find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love.

Pain is close to numb, numb is close to fear, and what I'm feeling here,
I know that everyone's been burned, but it isn't everybody who will learn,
Tired of this place and my martyr face,
Love's my saving grace,
It's been too long since I've been free,
Only you can take this cup from me.

Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love.

It's been so long since I've been free,
Only you can take this cup from me.

Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love,
Find a way, find a way,
Find a way to love.

Oh, you've got to find a way,
I still believe, still believe.

MB


----------

